# Life hack #50- tadpole morphing container



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

I've been on a space saving rampage the last week or so, mainly because I see potential trouble ahead with the better half as my frog related "stuff" expands. So I was thinking about how I can eliminate the morphing containers I've been using to let tads come out of the water. I know many tilt cups or just lower the water level and let them climb the sides. I wasn't fond of tilted cups as my young kids like to touch stuff. Here's what I came up with- I took a large sponge and cut it up into ~2" cubes. I place one in the 16oz tad cup and lower the water. Once water logged they stay put pretty well and I don't have to worry about a heavier object falling on a tadpole. Hope this helps someone else.









And the entire sponge fits in a 16oz cup for compact storage!


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

Great idea! I too have been wracking my brain for space saving ideas, especially where tadpoles are concerned. Keep us posted with how it works out.


----------



## shaungilhousen (Nov 30, 2014)

Wish I could see the pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

For what it's worth, I'm seeing them fine on my mobile. Pic one is an example of the sloped piece of sponge in a clean deli cup with clear water, and pic two is simply the large "mother" sponge compressed into a deli cup to save space. 

Thanks for sharing your setup Tim. GL condensing!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here is a space saving idea. Bought the first one from Brian's Tropicals in Ohio. . From the pictures you can see easy water changes. Still use tannins. The filter circulates the water. Later ones I just used a small aquarium pump. Aquarium heater. Used for tincs, leucs, galas, the larger frogs.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the Pics evolvstll77. I did almost the exact same thing years ago when I first had frogs. I don't use a water bath anymore, but I'm sure your tads morph faster with the constant Temp. than mine do.
Are the bins with river rock in them in the background of pic3 morph out containers?
Good thread with all the displayed techniques !


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

Grow out once they have front legs until they are ready for a ten gallon grow out or bigger tub.


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

I like the sponge idea! You could even cut a piece that extends out of the water and just silicone it to the bottom of the cup to save water space.


----------

